# Is there such an item? A non-flex credit card protector?



## Danny McG (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm aware there's load of flimsy plastic sheaths to keep in your wallet to stop scammers getting RFID info from credit and debit cards.
I'm also aware of the little metal wallet things that can hold eight or so cards for the same reason.

What I'm trying to find is like a hybrid of the two.
I'm after a hard *non flexible* sheath for *one* card only. I have a soft leather wallet and (probably because it's always in my front jeans pocket) I've managed three times in less than two years to crack my debit card.
I need something I can put the card into, then stick it in my wallet until needed.

I don't want to keep the card in my phone wallet thing instead because I'm often leaving my phone laying about on counters/tables etc.

Does anyone know?
Is there such a thing?
If so then where can I get one?

Thanks


----------



## Dave (Oct 15, 2019)

You can buy Oyster card holders in London. Oyster cards are TfL travel cards/transit passes. They have them elsewhere with other names like Walrus, Orca and Octopus (it all sounds fishy to me.)  Amazon sell them; 10 designs for £7.99. Just search *"(80+ Designs) Bus Pass Wallet Credit Travel Rail Ticket Card Holder for Oyster Business ID Card (10x Fun Kids Wallets Wholesale (1 of Each))"* I've also seen woollen and crocheted versions for sale on market stalls. They are also often given away free as promotional items by companies and advertising campaigns (which is where I got my current holder from.)

But maybe these are too flexible for what you need? And no RFID protection with these.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm not too concerned about the RFID protection, I'm just fed up with cards breaking, then if I go online to buy something/pay a bill then I have to put all new expiry dates and security numbers etc

I'll have a look at your suggestions and similar , cheers


----------



## J Riff (Oct 16, 2019)

Baseball card holder, hard plastic, wrap it up in some tinfoil or that metallic stuff from the craft shop to block radio waves?


----------



## -K2- (Oct 16, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> I'm not too concerned about the RFID protection



You should be.  It's becoming more common and will only get worse. In the same vein, people who use their CC at the gas pump are also asking for it. Most if not all fuel pumps use WiFi to transmit their data the the hardline in the cashier booth. Someone could be sitting in the next parking lot and intercept your data. Another common aspect which is really catching on are IMSE-catchers which download a hack into your phone. The various systems and methods besides hacking your phone (to any degree) also include decryption technology built in. So, folks that are now using their phones as credit cards, might as well tattoo the information on their backs.

That said, cash is king 

K2


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 16, 2019)

-K2- said:


> That said, cash is king


True, however I still need to get my card to the ATM to get my hands on some cash.
I've now (thanks to Dave pointing me in the right direction) ordered a couple of these.....


----------

